# For those that collect Quarters



## PreciousDove (Oct 18, 2022)

Did anyone hear about this?  I just read this today. I didn't know there were other coins with women on them.
https://www.npr.org/2022/10/18/1129717922/anna-may-wong-us-quarters-coins-movies


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 18, 2022)

First I saw anything about it. She was very beautiful. Too bad the coin doesn't do her beauty justice but it's a nice tribute. It makes me angry to read about how she was treated. She experienced the same kind of treatment as African American actresses (and actors). You never heard of the Susan B. Anthony dollar? https://www.usmint.gov/coins/coin-medal-programs/circulating-coins/susan-b-anthony-dollar


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 18, 2022)

I got very excited when a quarter came out with my youngest great granddaughter name on it-Maya.  I was going to keep that brand new quarter for her until her birthday.  Called my daughter who said that would be great except they were changing her name.  

And they went to court and changed it.

I love her new name, especially since they named her after me .  As for the quarter, well, I spent it.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 19, 2022)

I found an American 'quarter' in my loose change today. Nothing strange about that...except that I live in England. It is exactly the same size and colour as our 10p piece.


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I found an American 'quarter' in my loose change today. Nothing strange about that...except that I live in England. It is exactly the same size and colour as our 10p piece.


 I wonder if you profited or lost in that.


----------

